# The 99.9% recycled Wood working shop



## copicman56 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been laid off for a month now. I did some handy man work back in the early 90s for the air force. I was looking on line for a job when I looked on craigslist at the free stuff. I found an old poll building. In addition, with help from a friend moved it to my back yard. It is not square at all but I was going to use for lawn equipment, after I thought about it I thought it would work as tool storage shed. I was hooked on craigslist free stuff. When I saw an add for some free pallets that were for heavy equipment I got some of the wood that they were made of. I started with pulling the nails and all metal out of the wood. I needed some tools to do what I wanted to do the first place I looked was on craigslist I found some but most were over priced but some were not. I started looking in the pawnshops. What I found was the Ryobi to be a better price and I got a few things I thought I would need. I did get some other types but found them over priced and same or lesser quality. The best quality tools I found were Craftsman. However, I could not afford them or some of the others like ridge, Milwaukee, Makita, and others. There are three pawnshops that would give me a deal; there were Pawn bank Inc a private Owen pawnshop big daddy another local Owen pawn and the only corporate one EZ pawn. I started by drawing what would work with what I had. This was a kind of hit and miss thing. I had gotten old cubical panels one was 27” X 27” and the other one was 16” X 48”. I was going to use them as the biggest part of my workbench. With the 2X4s and my plainer, I started to make sure the top was a flat surface. When I had about an third of my 2X4 tops planed the plan stopped working. I took it apart and found out that the bearing was bad. I found that the parts were over the cost to get another plane. Therefore, I finished the 2X4 with my belt sanderand square. Not having one piece of 2X4 long enough to be the front of my workbench I used two and put a block in back that overlapped then. It is not pretty but works well. I cut 4 pieces 27” long to make the supports that I screwed right in to the post that made up the barn. I used screws in the assemblies of this because it is a poll barn and can be moved easy so I could take the workbench off to move it. Using a level to set all the top parts so the bench would be level even if the poll barn were not. The next thing I needed was front legs. I made one in the middle of the workbench with one on the left side but put the third leg on the right side out so I left a lot of storage under the bench. I built a shelf on the left side about 12” above the floor. I had to build a fill part on the bench I used fence pickets and some of the pallet wood. It gives me a part of the bench that if I drill in to it can be changed out easy. It took 28 hours and 15min to finish it. It took about 10 min to fill it back up.

P.S. as soon as i get a web site for the photos i will add them


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*What?*

I'm sorry but I have no idea what you just posted. What is clear in your mind is not in ours. Slow down and give a bit more description please. I'm not dogging you out, just want to know exactly what your doing. I am interested if I can understand. Thanks, Dorf dude...


----------



## G17GUY (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds neet, I would like to see some pics:thumbsup:


----------

